# Q-Best Bang for Your Buck



## Tanks 4 Tots (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello I'm thinking on becoming a part of the hobby errr I mean addiction...lol..

Here's the story I bought my son a cheapo RC truck last year he mastered the controls in no time, and now I want to up grade to something decent... The problem is I don't really know much about them and don't want to get ripped off... So I thought I'd ask you all your opinion on what is the best bang for your buck...Now we are looking for an entry level Truck or Buggy that has good up grades available, Electric or Nitro pro's and con's please...Also looking in the budget of say $400 CDN...And what about controller do they come with the kits??? If sold seporately what should I be looking for as far as budget/Brand??? Would it be wise to start off with new or used equipment??? I had one fellow tell me the Traxxax T Maxx 2.5R would be great for us, or a Team Associated SC 10 2WD RTR...Any thoughts??? Also durability and reliability are important factors...

Thank You in Advance for Any and All Responces

Dean


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

You should stay with Electric. Nitro needs adjusting all the time. Associated is easy to get parts for. It is made good you can get them rtr run. A slash is a good one too.
Keep checking her there will be more ppl to give info.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Anymore the buggies are so good that you generally don't need to upgrade too much in terms of suspension, the main upgrades are lipo batteries and brushless motors. Some of the latest buggies, come with speed controls that will handle the upgrade, others don't

Even powerful RCs with 2 inches of ground clearance will have trouble with grass. If you're running grass stick to monster trucks. Traxxas stampede is a lot of value and hasn't changed much in ten years, so clean ones are on ebay. 2wd monster truck is probably the best combo of cost/durability/off roadability regardless who makes it. Tamiya blackfoot extreme is another popular version.


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots (Dec 9, 2010)

Well we purchased the Team Associated SC 10 had a misshap involving water and a ditch, needless to say one fried speed controller...don't get me wrong the SC 10 is a blast and fast but...I think if I could do it over again I'd go for the Traxxas Stampede, Grave Digger, Grinder, Max D, or Monster Mutt because of the water proof electronics...

Dean


----------



## iwh1952 (Jul 15, 2009)

*water proof*

Lets face it, water and electricity don't mix, so that being said, traxxas is about as close as you can get. I've seen many so called waterproof cars come back to the hobby shop w/"something wrong". Turned vehicle over and water running out, lo-and-behold, it shorted out. My step son has had a traxxas slash for 3 yrs. and has yet to do more harm than a broken knuckle (once). I have since upgraded to brushless systems and he is still driving it to this day. Parts are readily avail. and he crashes often but hardly anything brakes. I'm personally an associated person so can be objective. .02 worth.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

I got my 5 YO boy a Tamiya Blackfoot Extreme and he can drive the wheels of the thing, he is a really good driver and he can bash real well. He has put that thing through a bunch of stuff, but we have had to upgrade to oil shocks and aluminum a arms because the screws kept coming out of the plastic.

We now have added two Tamiya Clod Busters and two HPI Sprint2 sports to our stable and we can't wait for the snow to go..

Lynn


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Snow is about the most fun you can have with an RC car! 

My personal fave conditions are when the snow has a light crust of ice and the car has to get up on plane carefully before you can hammer it and pretend to be a powerboat. It's like an RC commercial come to life. The best snow warrior in my fleet is a stadium blitzer with it's flat tub, wide pinspike tires, and just-powerful-enough 27T stock racing motor. My frog hooks harder on ice with a bunch of bolts in the tires than it does in summer with dirt tires  Love winter runnin!

PS one of the secrets to success when dealing with wet conditions is to stand the car on end when drying so that it doesn't puddle anywhere the electronics are.


----------

